# How much water should i be drinking while ttc?



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

I keep forgetting to drink and quite often get through a day without drinking anything at all.....


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I'm not exactly sure but think it should be at least a litre a day (I'm not that great at remembering to drink lots of water a day either....)

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

i thought it was 2 litres but like you minxy im rubbish at remembering to drink  

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

actually I recall something on the either the complementary therapies or prenatal care boards saying it should be 2 litres...I'm just off to go & buy some evian now !!!


----------



## Lillyanne (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi Girls

I think you should try and drink at least 2 litres a day.  Water is essential for decent cm.  When I was TTC I used Robitussin to help with cm and also drank 3-4 litres of water a day for one month and then got a  .  It does mean constant trips to the loo though I'm afraid!

I found an easy way to keep track is take an empty coke bottle to work and fill it with water and keep it on your desk, that way you can work out how much you are drinking.

Good luck girls and get drinking!!

Lillyanne xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'd read this somewhere too. Thankfully we have a water cooler just next to where I sit so I keep filling up my glass!  3 litres though    I could do with better cm though so will try.  off to fill up my glass ......


----------



## Lillyanne (Jan 11, 2005)

Good girl Flowerpot!!  I know it's a lot of water but it won't do you any harm and might just help.

   thoughts to you

Lillyanne xx


----------

